# Muscle jerks?



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Does anyone have muscle jerks? I"ll be sitting down and all of a sudden my shoulder might jerk forward, or my stomach will clench and let go, if I lay hand flat, palm down, sometimes my finger will lift up and then go back down. It's not a continuous jerk, just a quick movement and then it's done.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> Does anyone have muscle jerks? I"ll be sitting down and all of a sudden my shoulder might jerk forward, or my stomach will clench and let go, if I lay hand flat, palm down, sometimes my finger will lift up and then go back down. It's not a continuous jerk, just a quick movement and then it's done.


I had them w/Graves'. I refer to them as myoclonic seizures. Once in a blue moon, I still have then most usually during the night.

http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/myoclonus/detail_myoclonus.htm

I attribute them to metabolic disorder, peripheral neuropathy and electrolyte imbalances. (Take your pick; ROLF!)


----------



## castledreams (Jun 13, 2011)

I had what my husband lovingly refers to as "turettes" lol. I am hypo and have a severe cold intolerance and when I would get "cold" my whole body will just spasm. I also had a continuous twitch of my right eye for about 6 straight months. Any number of things can cause those sudden twitches for example: strained muscle, over use, low/high calcium or potassium levels, electrolyte imbalances, neuropathy.........the list goes on.


----------

